# Spielt von euch noch wer Guild Wars 2?



## Wastlline (10. März 2019)

Bin durch Zufall auf Guild Wars 2 gestoßen. Geladen, kurz angespielt , auch hat mir gleich die Grafik gefallen. Was bei BF5 immer und immer wieder im vorhinein als absolute Sensation angekündgt wurde, z.B. natürliche Spiegelungen im Wasser, konnte ich auch in GW2 feststellen, ein exellentes Spiegelbild, wenn der char durchs Wasser läuft, alle Bewegungen werden gut gespiegelt. Einfache und effektive Einstellmöglichkeiten, für char und Grafik. Keine zu grellen und flackernden Farben, wie z.B. in Black Desert, ruckelfreies Spielen, und gut ist. Habe mir nun noch Pof dazu bestellt, um schon zu Anfang, Stufe 2, an ein Reittier(Proktor) zu kommen. Mit diesem char geht es nun nach und nöcher in Richtung Stufe 80. 
Habe diesen Beitrag hier reingesetzt, da es immer gut ist, wenn man sich vielleicht ab und an bei Fragen zum Spiel, hier austauschen könnte.


----------



## pphs (10. März 2019)

man spielt BF also wegen den spiegelungen im wasser.. verstehe.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (10. März 2019)

Spiele noch GW2 und in den Spielstunden hab ich gelernt, dass man gegenüber der Fanboy Community so wie die Foren Moderatoren keine Meinung mehr äußern darf. Halte dich von den GW 2 Foren Deutsch sowie Englisch fern weil dort die größten "'*#?-)(/&&/(" sind die sich über alles und jeden lustig machen. 
Die Streamer und Youtuber die dieses Spiel noch Hypen sollten meiner Meinung nach von ihren Ross runter kommen und den Tatsachen in das Augen sehen. Viele Spieler sind gegangen und es werden mehr und woran liegt es? (Ja A-Net selbst schuld!)
Einige Spieler Konzentrieren sich nur noch auf Raids, Fraktale und WvW, wobei letzteres Ded Content ist. Jede Möglichkeit sich etwas Gold im PVE zu ergattern wird nach einigen Monaten generft und das kann A-Net sehr gut ...
Die Open World Meta Events sind auf Dauer ausgelutscht und die einzige Abwechslung währe die Living Story die Du sicherlich nach Kaufen müsstest aber davon kann ich auch nur abraten. 

Verbringe selber ca 1 - 1/2 Std pro Tag in diesem Spiel und wenn Raid Reset ist etwas länger. 

Es ist meine Meinung was ich von diesem Spiel halte.


----------



## Wastlline (10. März 2019)

@IsoldeMaduschen hallo. Habe ja gerade erst mit dem Spiel angefangen, und gehe es auch ganz locker an. Was mir auch gefällt ist, das ich nach erledigten Aufgaben, nicht wieder zu Questgeber zurück muss. Es ist Einiges halt anders, als in anderen games. In den offiziellen Foren habe ich mich bislang nur zu dem Zweck mal sehen lassen,  um überhaupt erst einmal ins Spiel reinzukommen, nicht um dort großartig über das game zu diskutieren. Kurz gesagt, bislang gefällt es mir gut.
Hatte irgendwo gelesen, das AN Spyware verteilt oder verteilt hatte, im Kampf gegen cheater. Ist da was dran?
Noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (10. März 2019)

Wastlline schrieb:


> @IsoldeMaduschen hallo. Habe ja gerade erst mit dem Spiel angefangen, und gehe es auch ganz locker an. Was mir auch gefällt ist, das ich nach erledigten Aufgaben, nicht wieder zu Questgeber zurück muss. Es ist Einiges halt anders, als in anderen games. In den offiziellen Foren habe ich mich bislang nur zu dem Zweck mal sehen lassen,  um überhaupt erst einmal ins Spiel reinzukommen, nicht um dort großartig über das game zu diskutieren. Kurz gesagt, bislang gefällt es mir gut.
> Hatte irgendwo gelesen, das AN Spyware verteilt oder verteilt hatte, im Kampf gegen cheater. Ist da was dran?
> Noch einen schönen Sonntag.



Ein Questgeber ist immer mit einem Herz versehen. Wenn das Herz voll ist, ist deine Aufgabe erledigt und dann geht es zum nächsten Herz. Hat man alles auf der Karte entdeckt geht es zur nächsten. Das lässt auf höhren gebieten nach und geht irgednwann weiter. 

Anet hat geschrieben das sie Dritt Anbieter Tools verbieten doch einige sind Grauzone und somit erlaubt. DPS Meter und Build Abspeichern wurde Offiziell freigegeben. Auch A-Net hat AntiCheat Maßnahmen am laufen  um Potientielle Botter zu entfernen.


----------



## JackA (11. Juli 2019)

Falls du hier noch rein guckst, Ich zocke auch noch täglich GW2 als leichte Unterhaltung um vom Alltag abzuschalten.
Für ein kostenloses MMO ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und bietet für einen Casual-Spieler reichlich Content. Einer der in 2 Tagen sich auf 80 hoch suchtet, und dann nen Tag später das ganze Endcontent sehen will, für den ist das Game nichts.
Fragen kannst du gerne stellen, Ich bin seit 7 Jahren dabei und habe tausende von Spielstunden.

Wenn du einen Tipp willst, wie du die Grafik noch ein bisschen aufpolieren willst (Ich staune Heute noch, wie gut das Game teils aussieht und wie die Grafik atmosphärisch wirkt), dann kann Ich dir GW2 Hook empfehlen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. August 2019)

Ich hab seit der Beta 4 Jahre gespielt und war als alter Guild Wars 1 Fan schwer enttäuscht. War tatsächlich auch froh als ich meinen Account entrümpelt habe, meinen Besitz verschenkt und das Spiel von der Platte geworfen habe. Bin danach auf die Suche nach was neuem gegangen und trotz des schlechten Rufes bei Eso gelandet und muss sagen das es in vielerlei Hinsicht das bessere Guild Wars 2 ist was nicht weiter verwunderlich ist da viele Entwickler von Anet zu Zenimax gewechselt sind um an dem Spiel zu arbeiten.


----------



## BDO_Remastered (31. August 2019)

Wastlline schrieb:


> Black Desert


Schonmal seither die (neue) remastered Version wieder probiert?
YouTube



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich hab seit der Beta 4 Jahre gespielt und war als alter Guild Wars 1 Fan schwer enttäuscht.


Ich auch, bestes PvP ever! Klasse statt Masse!


----------



## VALL (13. September 2020)

Aha!
erging mir mit GW2 ganz ähnlich. Ich war auch von Anfang an dabei. Mir wurde aber schnell klar das es mit GW nichts zutun hat. Mir haben aber die Farm trains in CS zB sehr gut gefallen. Besonders nach Feierabend nen Train zu laufen hab ich gern gemacht aber dann kam das add on mit dem fliegen und von den Maps dort war ich angepisst aber als sie die mounts mit dem nächsten add on eingeführt haben, war es mit den trains vorbei. 
Dann hab ich aufgehört und GW2 nie wieder installiert. Die meisten scheinen aber zu vergessen das GW nicht tot ist. Ich bin danach wieder vollständig zu GW zurück. 
Teso konnte mich nicht lange halten. Irgendwie ist mir das zu langweilig obwohl ich ein großer Fan von Oblivion und Skyrim bin.


----------

